# Will Balenciaga Moto Bags go back in "style" again?



## Nancy in VA

I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


----------



## Olgita

Hi OP. Your question is a tough one. It’s hard to predict which bags will make a huge come back the way Dior Saddle did. My guess is that it will not come back because Balenciaga still makes them, but they just have not been popular. I know it is not the answer that you want to hear, but in my honest opening even if they will become super popular again the older ones will not be as in demand as the newer versions. Just like the Dior Saddle and Fendi Baugette are more thought after in the newer versions.


----------



## cbarrus

I do not think the oldies will ever come back the way they were. There are still collectors, but I doubt people will pay the price that they did in Bal's heyday. You may have to decide that some money is better than no money for bags you are not wearing, sadly.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Agree with the other posters, I think the Moto bags are classics and I will personally always love them and buy more but I think once a bag’s “It bag” time has run out, it rarely comes back to the same level of hype.  

I think it’s sad with Bal in particular bc the bags are so well made with such nice leather and simple designs that easily look timeless but it just seems like overall, people are over them


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Stardust said:


> Agree with the other posters, I think the Moto bags are classics and I will personally always love them and buy more but I think once a bag’s “It bag” time has run out, it rarely comes back to the same level of hype.
> 
> I think it’s sad with Bal in particular bc the bags are so well made with such nice leather and simple designs that easily look timeless but it just seems like overall, people are over them


I prefer them to the new bags....not disagreeing with what you're saying about the market but I'm happy to be able to get one at a more affordable price


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Nancy in VA said:


> I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


I have one of the very first Motorcycle bags from around 2006 Its incredibly beaten up but I cant get rid of because I love it so much.
I dont think they've ever gone out of style, I just think there are other bags that are more fashionable.
I actually dont like the newer ones the leather isn't a patch on the early versions.


----------



## fashionmaudel

I think the Balenciaga City bag and related styles are a classic bag. It’s like a speedy but for a different type of style.  It was produced for almost 20 years and continues on in the neo style which I really like as well. 

I feel like the bags themselves have some things against them for holding their value just because of some of the leather (the colors are beautiful but many fade, glazing cracks, and the corners get light) and there is plenty of availability since they were so popular.  

I would say if motorcycle jackets or boho styles reach another peak that the moto Bbag could have a peak. Right now though, it seems to be about an early nineties fashion revival and snap closure, hard sided calf skin mini bag/nano bags/cell phone holders. I also think that people really like logos right now and those people aren’t going to like an old school bbag that has nothing of the sort on it. 

I was a kid/teenager in the 90’s and have no desire to redo that era for style. I think the moto and boho styles are classic, I also think a giant hardware bbag can blend into a pretty conservative outfit...it’s not out of style it’s just a staple style. 

If you want a little more edge, more downtown than uptown, more boho than button up, like a motorcycle jacket with a pair of great fitting skinny jeans/hot pants and hot heels, then I think you still go to a classic b-bag.  Or if you want an amazing color bag that doesn’t look like you are going to a corporate meeting or a Sunday social then I think you go with a b-bag as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Nancy in VA said:


> I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


The reality is that even the coveted oldies aren't fetching much these days.


----------



## baghag91

Nancy in VA said:


> I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


I have noticed they have been increasing in prices atm on ebay...


----------



## 2cello

fashionmaudel said:


> glazing cracks, and the corners get light)



I think this is a big part of it.  Bal cities don’t hold up well to wear.  And Bal users don’t tend to be as prissy as LV and Hermès users where they use things like twillies, etc.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sadly I don’t think they will have a comeback for a LONG time.


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi, 

my local Balenciaga store confirmed me today that the classic City is being discontinued. They sold their last one today (on sale!) and don’t expect more deliveries. They said the Neo-City is the new bag they want to focus on. So maybe the good, old City now will regain some popularity and resale value? I’ve heard a couple of you tubers talking aboutthe City being discontinued too so it seems like it’s happening


----------



## CeeJay

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> my local Balenciaga store confirmed me today that the classic City is being discontinued. They sold their last one today (on sale!) and don’t expect more deliveries. They said the Neo-City is the new bag they want to focus on. So maybe the good, old City now will regain some popularity and resale value second hand? I’ve heard a couple of you tubers talking aboutthe City being discontinued too so it seems like it’s happening


We've heard rumors of Balenciaga discontinuing the classic City for some years now, and then it doesn't happen .. so, I'm not holding my breath on this rumor!  That being said, unfortunately .. yes, the resale value of  Balenciaga is certainly not what it used to be (even for those 'coveted' Holy Grail bags).  

I just sold a bunch of extremely rare Balenciaga bags to Fashionphile; got a fairly decent price .. but a 'regular' City?!? .. not so much.  I guess it really just depends on whether or not you just want to clean out your closet.  Maybe because I'm older, haven't been working for some time (unfortunately) and the pandemic, I just want to pare down a LOT (clothing, handbags, shoes .. can you tell I'm an accessories 'ho - HA)!!


----------



## Bisoux78

I'll take ANY of my older City bags over the new ones with the logo front & center on them. I still get compliments whenever I whip one out of hibernation. They're just so effortlessly cool and classic...I personally don't care that it isn't an "IT" bag anymore. 
Wear what makes you happy.


----------



## Dmurphy1

Bisoux78 said:


> I'll take ANY of my older City bags over the new ones with the logo front & center on them. I still get compliments whenever I whip one out of hibernation. They're just so effortlessly cool and classic...I personally don't care that it isn't an "IT" bag anymore.
> Wear what makes you happy.


I could not agree with you more !!


----------



## Asphodel

CeeJay said:


> We've heard rumors of Balenciaga discontinuing the classic City for some years now, and then it doesn't happen .. so, I'm not holding my breath on this rumor!  That being said, unfortunately .. yes, the resale value of  Balenciaga is certainly not what it used to be (even for those 'coveted' Holy Grail bags).
> 
> I just sold a bunch of extremely rare Balenciaga bags to Fashionphile; got a fairly decent price .. but a 'regular' City?!? .. not so much.  I guess it really just depends on whether or not you just want to clean out your closet.  Maybe because I'm older, haven't been working for some time (unfortunately) and the pandemic, I just want to pare down a LOT (clothing, handbags, shoes .. can you tell I'm an accessories 'ho - HA)!!



I have seen your collection! I will be keeping my eye on Fashionphile


----------



## Lady Stardust

Bisoux78 said:


> I'll take ANY of my older City bags over the new ones with the logo front & center on them. I still get compliments whenever I whip one out of hibernation. They're just so effortlessly cool and classic...I personally don't care that it isn't an "IT" bag anymore.
> Wear what makes you happy.



This.  I think they’re classics!  I love Balenciaga as a brand, but their newer bag styles are just so far off from my taste.  I’ll stick to buying pre-loved Cities and Firsts to get my fix lol


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Stardust said:


> This.  I think they’re classics!  I love Balenciaga as a brand, but their newer bag styles are just so far off from my taste.  I’ll stick to buying pre-loved Cities and Firsts to get my fix lol


same here....no offense to those who like the new bags but they have no appeal for me


----------



## Luv n bags

I didn’t even know they were out of style! I am trying to get up to date on fashions and online media.  I blacked out for a year.  
I have a plethora of colors - all City’s.  Makes me want to sell them all before they only get pennies on the dollar!


----------



## sdkitty

Luv n bags said:


> I didn’t even know they were out of style! I am trying to get up to date on fashions and online media.  I blacked out for a year.
> I have a plethora of colors - all City’s.  Makes me want to sell them all before they only get pennies on the dollar!


I guess if you're not using them....or you could take them out and enjoy them....they're not out of style to me.  just because the "influencers" and Hollywood starlets are carrying the new bags (which I suppose are given to them)


----------



## Luv n bags

sdkitty said:


> I guess if you're not using them....or you could take them out and enjoy them....they're not out of style to me.  just because the "influencers" and Hollywood starlets are carrying the new bags (which I suppose are given to them)


Good to know.  I actually use these to go to and from work.  The front pocket is so convenient!


----------



## Slink2015

Question: the classic city is showing out of stock on balenciaga’s website. Low stock on neiman marcus. How often does this happen, should I be worried that once they are gone, they’re gone for good? Or do they restocked often? (Not sure if they’re like LV where you have to “stalk” the site)


----------



## Valeriee

Is the city bag the same as the moto bag?


----------



## muchstuff

Valeriee said:


> Is the city bag the same as the moto bag?


The moto bags includes other styles as well, like the First, which was the original moto bag.


----------



## Monz1987

As long as it’s ‘in style’ in my own eyes, I’ll wear it! This definitely applies to old Balenciaga bags... the older the better for me! And as long as I love them, to me they’ll always be in style!


----------



## Valeriee

muchstuff said:


> The moto bags includes other styles as well, like the First, which was the original moto bag.


Thank you!  This is very helpful.  I was curious whether the classic satchel-like Balenciaga is called City or Moto bag.  I like the style and will probably get one at some point.


----------



## jlone

Balenciaga bags have recently been seen in TK Maxx/ TJ Maxx I think as soon as bags start to be sold in discount stores thats them on a slippery slope.


----------



## Pinkie*

jlone said:


> Balenciaga bags have recently been seen in TK Maxx/ TJ Maxx I think as soon as bags start to be sold in discount stores thats them on a slippery slope.


I agree, unfortunately


----------



## CeeJay

jlone said:


> Balenciaga bags have recently been seen in TK Maxx/ TJ Maxx I think as soon as bags start to be sold in discount stores thats them on a slippery slope.


UGGH .. no bueno, BUT .. IF people are finding that they can't get the City style at the Balenciaga boutique or other retail stores that used to carry them, I'm HOPING (yes - not holding my breath though) .. that MAYBE this will mean that the pre-loved bags on various consignment sites or buying (eBay, Poshmark, etc.) sites .. might go UP in value????  Again .. hoping ..


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> The moto bags includes other styles as well, like the First, which was the original moto bag.


Oh, did I hear the word “First” somewhere?!? What’s going on??


----------



## SMElleJae

For what it’s worth (and I’m a nobody, so it’s not much), I have bought and sold so many LVs over the years and recently bought structured bags to replace smooshy canvas bags...now I’m in the market for something not LV canvas but is an easy, smooshy and casual style, and Balenciaga City bags seem to want to fill that need. I’ve not ventured into Balenciaga bags yet for whatever reason, but now I’m hunting for one, because they’re so different than everything else I’m seeing (on preloved markets where I usually travel online).

So there may be a dip in general popularity, but if a bag looks good, it just looks good (especially if the person wearing it feels good wearing it) and I’m excited to have a new bag to learn about and hunt down. Plus, I won’t feel so paranoid about taking it out on the RV this summer, not that I won’t take care of it, but it seems like it will be more functional than a delicate, hard-edged boxy bag wherein a dent equates to $100s of lost resale value.

I’m excited to be on this part of the board! Have a good day, everyone


----------



## muchstuff

SMElleJae said:


> For what it’s worth (and I’m a nobody, so it’s not much), I have bought and sold so many LVs over the years and recently bought structured bags to replace smooshy canvas bags...now I’m in the market for something not LV canvas but is an easy, smooshy and casual style, and Balenciaga City bags seem to want to fill that need. I’ve not ventured into Balenciaga bags yet for whatever reason, but now I’m hunting for one, because they’re so different than everything else I’m seeing (on preloved markets where I usually travel online).
> 
> So there may be a dip in general popularity, but if a bag looks good, it just looks good (especially if the person wearing it feels good wearing it) and I’m excited to have a new bag to learn about and hunt down. Plus, I won’t feel so paranoid about taking it out on the RV this summer, not that I won’t take care of it, but it seems like it will be more functional than a delicate, hard-edged boxy bag wherein a dent equates to $100s of lost resale value.
> 
> I’m excited to be on this part of the board! Have a good day, everyone


Welcome to Balworld! If you're interested in a basic Bal 101 course, here's a little info...

http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html

Also, I'd recommend the reference and clubhouse threads if you haven't been there yet...

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-reference-library.106/

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-clubhouse.112/

Have fun, lots of eye candy there!


----------



## SMElleJae

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to Balworld! If you're interested in a basic Bal 101 course, here's a little info...
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/p/faqs.html
> 
> Also, I'd recommend the reference and clubhouse threads if you haven't been there yet...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-reference-library.106/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-clubhouse.112/
> 
> Have fun, lots of eye candy there!


So kind, thank you xo 

I‘m scouring the Clubhouse now and will check on those other links, for sure. Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## muchstuff

SMElleJae said:


> So kind, thank you xo
> 
> I‘m scouring the Clubhouse now and will check on those other links, for sure. Thank you for the warm welcome


You're most welcome!


----------



## TheImportersWife

I probably have about 20+ various "older" B-bags at this point. My 14 yo is starting to take an interest in "fashion" and brands at this age.  She and her girlfriends discuss what they have or want. She shocked me when she requested older Balenciaga pieces as gifts. She likes them for the same reasons why I do, they're not logo'd and you don't see lot of people walking around with them and they go with everything.


I still search every day for new "pre-loved" B-bags. I have yet to find another bag that seems to fit me or my lifestyle.


----------



## CeeJay

Well, as most of you know, I (and yes - still daily) peruse the internet for Balenciaga bags (City being the most prevalent style).  Well, 'lo and behold, I'm definitely seeing some increased prices for the City bags .. so, not sure if the resale market has heard the news about no more "old" (truly classic) City Bag production.  Anyhow, if you see something that is in great condition and good color, you might want to think about getting it if you are in the market.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well, as most of you know, I (and yes - still daily) peruse the internet for Balenciaga bags (City being the most prevalent style).  Well, 'lo and behold, I'm definitely seeing some increased prices for the City bags .. so, not sure if the resale market has heard the news about no more "old" (truly classic) City Bag production.  Anyhow, if you see something that is in great condition and good color, you might want to think about getting it if you are in the market.


CeeJay, I was just discussing prices with another TPFer, it's not just Bal Cities, it seems to be across the board. FP's prices have gone up and they're not offering the 20% discount on as many bags. Bags out of Japan seem to be higher priced. And eBay prices are all over the map. Looks like the buyer's market is changing...


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> CeeJay, I was just discussing prices with another TPFer, it's not just Bal Cities, it seems to be across the board. FP's prices have gone up and they're not offering the 20% discount on as many bags. Bags out of Japan seem to be higher priced. And eBay prices are all over the map. Looks like the buyer's market is changing...


I was just thinking today that FP is pricing bags higher than usual.


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> I was just thinking today that FP is pricing bags higher than usual.


Sure seems that way to me.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Sure seems that way to me.


Same here! .. and I'm going to be sending some in (primarily Agneau), so let's see if they are giving the sellers more $$$ (kinda doubt it, but ..)


----------



## zoelovescleo

I don’t know if the motorcycle bags will be coveted per se, however I do think we are heading to larger, oversized smushy bags and leaving the miniature structure bags behind. I can see in the next 5 years a resurgence of the mid-00’s huge bag coming back in style. I’m ready & waiting with my Bals


----------



## Grande Latte

I really love the older Balenciaga bags. I regret selling most of them when I didn't get to use them frequently back in the days. I was rotating bags a lot back then. Now I think they are classics, and have never went out of style. But I only have one black FIRST left Arghhhh....


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I hope they never come back “in style.” Then I can buy more of them for myself! I started collecting over 10 years ago, almost sold most of them a couple years ago, but am now using them again. I have yellows, blues, purples, greys, pinks, greens, Days, Totes (Papier A5, Striped Bazar), Velo, Cities, and Firsts. I’m trying to stop but currently eyeing a couple of pre-loved.


----------



## misstrine85

The danish fasgion-magazine Eurowoman just featured a Bal moto-bag 2 or 3 times in their latest issue. I was very surprised, but pleased, to see them.


----------



## muchstuff

kalkanbati35 said:


> YENİ TESLİMAT ADRESİ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piercinguide.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I want to have this piercing. Can I have your thoughts and suggestions?


Welcome to TPF.  You're in the wrong thread, this is for Balenciaga. Try here...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-many-ear-piercings-do-you-have.1034732/#post-34074582


----------



## huddlelove

Nancy in VA said:


> I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


Good question.  I sold the one bag I have years ago and don’t miss it.  Loved it when I bought it though!  I also had quite a few Bal moto jackets and sold all of those too.  Don’t miss them either


----------



## Monz1987

gettinpurseonal said:


> I hope they never come back “in style.” Then I can buy more of them for myself! I started collecting over 10 years ago, almost sold most of them a couple years ago, but am now using them again. I have yellows, blues, purples, greys, pinks, greens, Days, Totes (Papier A5, Striped Bazar), Velo, Cities, and Firsts. I’m trying to stop but currently eyeing a couple of pre-loved.


I completely agree with you here!! I have a total rainbow of Balenciaga bags, and I want to keep adding to it, and I see no end in sight for me lol. The market is great for people like me, who are vintage Bal collectors


----------



## fettfleck

I think they never went out of style stylewise.

The current trends in fashion are always a momentarily mix from designs designer or marketing try to push. Some work some not. Real classic or timeless pieces will always stay. Depends on one‘s taste anyway. Either you have your own style and adhere to it or you change like the wind and have to rearrange your wardrobe often.
I have and love my style for decades and have stayed true to it despite what people thinks. So I usually keeping all my curated bags. Of course I have some impulse buys going wrong. But usually for other reasons. I buy stuff because I like it and not because it is a trend. I think we have many people like that here.

So, I don‘t care if it comes back as a trend in terms for deciding about keeping Bals or not. I would be happy to see more of them though, because I like them! But I understand that current situation is better for collectors.


----------



## ferriswheel16

Nancy in VA said:


> I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


Own a black classic city too! So sad that it has been discontinued and there is not much resale value for that bag. Am thinking of selling it.


----------



## caroperouse

TwiggyM said:


> Hi,
> 
> my local Balenciaga store confirmed me today that the classic City is being discontinued. They sold their last one today (on sale!) and don’t expect more deliveries. They said the Neo-City is the new bag they want to focus on. So maybe the good, old City now will regain some popularity and resale value? I’ve heard a couple of you tubers talking aboutthe City being discontinued too so it seems like it’s happening




My local SA told me the Neo City is indeed the bag they want to focus on, but it is a high commercial failure. For now, they keep producing the City since it is the bag people are rooting for. The prices have even increased (by a lot) ! Rumors about City being discontinued are up as soon as a store doesn't get its delivery... In Paris, you can find a lot of Cities in any Balenciaga store. They're not shelved (since the Neo City needs publicity) but if you ask for them, they have them. I stay suscipious on the discontinuing news 

That said, City bag's production seems to have largely decreased in the past 5 years. It is likely that the decrease will ensure a lack of availability in some countries.


----------



## caroperouse

ferriswheel16 said:


> Own a black classic city too! So sad that it has been discontinued and there is not much resale value for that bag. Am thinking of selling it.



Are you thinking of selling it because of the discontinuing rumors or because you've get tired of the bag design?

In the last case, I'll recommend you to sell the bag, even if the resale value isn't amazing (a little money is better than no money at all). If you don't wear it, no need to keep it in your closet.

The rumors about the City being discontinued are up for 4/5 years now. The production has decreased but they are still selling them in stores. My local SA told me it was still rumors at this point, since AW 20/21 featured some City bags and the prices of the City bags are increasing. For example, in France, the nano City was 950€ in summer 2019 (1190€ in March 2021), the mini was 1150€ (1390€ for the regular version, 1690€ for the graffiti version). New iterations of the bags are up every year.

If you're selling it because of the discontinued rumors, but you like it anyway... My advice would be to keep it


----------



## ferriswheel16

caroperouse said:


> Are you thinking of selling it because of the discontinuing rumors or because you've get tired of the bag design?
> 
> In the last case, I'll recommend you to sell the bag, even if the resale value isn't amazing (a little money is better than no money at all). If you don't wear it, no need to keep it in your closet.
> 
> The rumors about the City being discontinued are up for 4/5 years now. The production has decreased but they are still selling them in stores. My local SA told me it was still rumors at this point, since AW 20/21 featured some City bags and the prices of the City bags are increasing. For example, in France, the nano City was 950€ in summer 2019 (1190€ in March 2021), the mini was 1150€ (1390€ for the regular version, 1690€ for the graffiti version). New iterations of the bags are up every year.
> 
> If you're selling it because of the discontinued rumors, but you like it anyway... My advice would be to keep it


Hey babe, I am thinking of selling it as I got tired of it :/ Bought it when it was in trend and was loving the style back then. Realised that it is an IT bag and it doesn't hold its value as compared to the classic bags out there so am thinking of selling it to fund something more classic. 

Anyway, thanks for your advice! Appreciate it


----------



## caroperouse

ferriswheel16 said:


> Hey babe, I am thinking of selling it as I got tired of it :/ Bought it when it was in trend and was loving the style back then. Realised that it is an IT bag and it doesn't hold its value as compared to the classic bags out there so am thinking of selling it to fund something more classic.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for your advice! Appreciate it



You're welcome ! 

I am a huge Bal lover (even if I entered the game rather late) but I agree with you that it's a style you can easily be tired of. For my part, I've sold an orange Mini Papier A4 (2 years after buying it) and I'm thinking about selling my opale grey Giant City S (the S sizz doesn't work for me sadly)


----------



## LostInBal

Maybe not “in style” anymore but the motorcycle bags are a “ classic “and timeless which it’s much more important to me.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> Maybe not “in style” anymore but the motorcycle bags are a “ classic “and timeless which it’s much more important to me.


Gvasalia and his employers have really done a number on their own brand bag wise. The Classic City's just got "it". None of Gvasalia's bags do. The City's sold now are not the original with the original shorter shoulder strap for ex., as well as most of them are manically adorned with the Bal logo.

And the Bal stores know this. If you talk to them about missing the Classic City bag they will dutifully launch into a defense of necessary updating, keeping with the times bla bla and then they'll admit, yes, they are sad the Classic City is being discontinued and that other customers say the same. The Classic City was Bal's Birkin (OK, Garden Party ) or 2.55 and what do they have now?

I think we can allow for Nicolas Ghesquière to flash a little smirk, if he wants to.


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Gvasalia and his employers have really done a number on their own brand bag wise. The Classic City's just got "it". None of Gvasalia's bags do. The City's sold now are not the original with the original shorter shoulder strap for ex., as well as most of them are manically adorned with the Bal logo.
> 
> And the Bal stores know this. If you talk to them about missing the Classic City bag they will dutifully launch into a defense of necessary updating, keeping with the times bla bla and then they'll admit, yes, they are sad the Classic City is being discontinued and that other customers say the same. The Classic City was Bal's Birkin (OK, Garden Party ) or 2.55 and what do they have now?
> 
> I think we can allow for Nicolas Ghesquière to flash a little smirk, if he wants to.


You’re so right! “Iconic” is the word!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

aalinne_72 said:


> You’re so right! “Iconic” is the word!


True! And I should have added the whole moto line in my post, including Firsts as you said, moto jackets and more. Unique and iconic all of them


----------



## shazzy99

It’s the one bag I can always say I love seeing people wearing. The smooshy leather and tassels get me every time. For me, it has a real “cool” factor and remains to today. Funny when I go into stores wearing an older bag and SA’s ask how old it is, they are floored at how good they still look.


----------



## CeeJay

aalinne_72 said:


> Maybe not “in style” anymore but the motorcycle bags are a “ classic “and timeless which it’s much more important to me.


100% AGREE .. but, you and I have been "collectors" for many years!!!  Another reason why I love them so much is the WEIGHT!!!  When you have severe arthritis like I do, the weight of a bag (_w/out any items in it_) .. is a big plus!  I loved the Celine bags (_the styles_) .. but *OMG*, heavy as hell .. and it only took 1 day for me to say "_no way .. can't do this_"!  While I have pared down the "stuff" I need to carry significantly (_since I had to carry a lot of work-related 'stuff' too_), the fact that the majority of the Bal bags & leather are lightweight is a huge plus to me!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> 100% AGREE .. but, you and I have been "collectors" for many years!!!  Another reason why I love them so much is the WEIGHT!!!  When you have severe arthritis like I do, the weight of a bag (_w/out any items in it_) .. is a big plus!  I loved the Celine bags (_the styles_) .. but *OMG*, heavy as hell .. and it only took 1 day for me to say "_no way .. can't do this_"!  While I have pared down the "stuff" I need to carry significantly (_since I had to carry a lot of work-related 'stuff' too_), the fact that the majority of the Bal bags & leather are lightweight is a huge plus to me!


Dear “C” I’m Balenciaga at heart and I KNOW you are as well, so what does it matter what people say?! Only true collectors know what we are talking about! So glad still are a few gals in luv with these timeless treasures! Miss you a lot dear friend


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> 100% AGREE .. but, you and I have been "collectors" for many years!!!  Another reason why I love them so much is the WEIGHT!!!  When you have severe arthritis like I do, the weight of a bag (_w/out any items in it_) .. is a big plus!  I loved the Celine bags (_the styles_) .. but *OMG*, heavy as hell .. and it only took 1 day for me to say "_no way .. can't do this_"!  While I have pared down the "stuff" I need to carry significantly (_since I had to carry a lot of work-related 'stuff' too_), the fact that the majority of the Bal bags & leather are lightweight is a huge plus to me!


Another severe arthritis sufferer! I made plans today to get my left shoulder replaced today.

The greatest feature of the Bals is how lightweight they are, not to mention all the great colors. While I loved the look of the Celine luggage tote is was like carrying a suitcase.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> Another severe arthritis sufferer! I made plans today to get my left shoulder replaced today.
> 
> The greatest feature of the Bals is how lightweight they are, not to mention all the great colors. While I loved the look of the Celine luggage tote is was like carrying a suitcase.


I feel your pain .. quite literally!!!  Honestly, I'm scared to death to have the other hip replaced and now that my right leg is improving (although still epic pain with the fractured femur), now the knees have been acting up (in addition to the already known hips) .. and my shoulders are not great either (I know I have over-rotation - hence the reason why I was such a great butterfly swimmer in my youth).  ARTHRITIS SUCKS big-time; I'm hoping to see a Rheumatologist soon!! 

HA - Celine Luggage .. I was stupid to buy one, but I just LOVED that style .. but literally, carried it for one day and said to myself "NFW can I carry this on a daily basis, it's way too heavy even without all my sh!t"!!!  Nowadays, I'm carrying the smallest bags I can get away with and they are all pretty much cross-body .. gotta save those joints as much as I can!


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> I feel your pain .. quite literally!!!  Honestly, I'm scared to death to have the other hip replaced and now that my right leg is improving (although still epic pain with the fractured femur), now the knees have been acting up (in addition to the already known hips) .. and my shoulders are not great either (I know I have over-rotation - hence the reason why I was such a great butterfly swimmer in my youth).  ARTHRITIS SUCKS big-time; I'm hoping to see a Rheumatologist soon!!
> 
> HA - Celine Luggage .. I was stupid to buy one, but I just LOVED that style .. but literally, carried it for one day and said to myself "NFW can I carry this on a daily basis, it's way too heavy even without all my sh!t"!!!  Nowadays, I'm carrying the smallest bags I can get away with and they are all pretty much cross-body .. gotta save those joints as much as I can!


I had my knee replaced 10 yrs ago, no problem. I also had something done called a trapezoidectomy on both my thumbs, that was easy too. They basically cut the arthritic end of your thumb off, take a piece of tendon and it gives you thumb movement. Easy peasy. Dr said I needed both wrists replaced, but they are not done well yet, so I am opting for resurfacing. That was supposed to be done last summer but Covid got in the way. I still think I can get my left hand resurfacing in before the June deadline. If the left works out I will do the right. Just too much pain this past year. I have seen a rheumatologist, but she really didn't do anything more for me than my other Drs. Do you take Celebrex? I couldn't move without it. But I know a lot of people cannot.


----------



## CeeJay

chowlover2 said:


> I had my knee replaced 10 yrs ago, no problem. I also had something done called a trapezoidectomy on both my thumbs, that was easy too. They basically cut the arthritic end of your thumb off, take a piece of tendon and it gives you thumb movement. Easy peasy. Dr said I needed both wrists replaced, but they are not done well yet, so I am opting for resurfacing. That was supposed to be done last summer but Covid got in the way. I still think I can get my left hand resurfacing in before the June deadline. If the left works out I will do the right. Just too much pain this past year. I have seen a rheumatologist, but she really didn't do anything more for me than my other Drs. Do you take Celebrex? I couldn't move without it. But I know a lot of people cannot.


No, I take Diclofenac (similar to Celebrex) .. but with my spinal stenosis and scoliosis (30%), I also have to go to the Pain Management clinic as they want to do the corticosteroid injection and also put me on a daily dosage(s) of pain meds (likely for the rest of my life).  I know exactly what you are saying though .. without those meds, I literally can't move .. (forget about standing for more than 1 minute)!  What a LITERAL pain-in-the-a$$!!!


----------



## viola84

Hi Everyone, 
I came a bit late to this treat party because I was doubting to buy a pre-loved one but I still love this bag so much. Every time I see one on a site I am thinking should I? Or should I invest in a classic like the speedy b 25 (I also have been drooling about.)
Both different bags of course but the B moto bag is such my style. It is edgy and rocky and I love it! 
This is one bag I would buy because I love the look so much instead of thinking about buying a bag  with in the back of my mind if it is a good investment/classic. I hope you all understand my as english is not my first language


----------



## muchstuff

viola84 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I came a bit late to this treat party because I was doubting to buy a pre-loved one but I still love this bag so much. Every time I see one on a site I am thinking should I? Or should I invest in a classic like the speedy b 25 (I also have been drooling about.)
> Both different bags of course but the B moto bag is such my style. It is edgy and rocky and I love it!
> This is one bag I would buy because I love the look so much instead of thinking about buying a bag  with in the back of my mind if it is a good investment/classic. I hope you all understand my as english is not my first language


Well the City is a classic! Good investment, not so much. IMO there are very few brands that can be considered as investment pieces. If you love it go for it. You can get pre-loved bags for fairly decent prices these days.


----------



## viola84

hi! Yes that is what I meant, I will try to get my hands on one because I love the style so much, still after all these years (back in the day when I was teenager I had a knock off and wore it till it broke  )  What would you think is a decent price when they say the condition is good with normal signs of wear?


----------



## muchstuff

viola84 said:


> hi! Yes that is what I meant, I will try to get my hands on one because I love the style so much, still after all these years (back in the day when I was teenager I had a knock off and wore it till it broke  )  What would you think is a decent price when they say the condition is good with normal signs of wear?


Depends on the bag really, what style, what year. I'd suggest checking several pre-loved sites to see what the prices are like.


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Well the City is a classic! Good investment, not so much. IMO there are very few brands that can be considered as investment pieces. If you love it go for it. You can get pre-loved bags for fairly decent prices these days.


Could not agree with you more on this @muchstuff !!!  While Hermes, Chanel and Louis Vuitton typically bring in the higher $$$, oftentimes (_upwards to the 90 percentile_) .. you will NOT recoup what you paid (_especially if bought at full retail_)!  When I see these articles stating that buying a Hermes Birkin is an investment, I just shake my head because I know too many people who bought into that nonsense and when they either wanted to, or had to sell their Birkin .. the amount quoted/given to them was a heck of a lot lower than what they expected!!!  I have three Birkins .. one I will never sell as it's my favorite color - Red w/ Gold HW.  However, I have been thinking about selling the 2 others (_Gold JPG w/ Gold HW, Royal Blue w/ Gold HW_) .. but I know that I will get a lot less than what I paid .. and I did not buy at full retail!!


----------



## edsbgrl

I'm an OG on the fourm but came very late to the B party. Just got really *into* B bags last year.....& bought 3. LOL! I did own 2 others prior but sold them as they just weren't quite right at the time.

I especially love them now because of all the logo mania (and I do sometimes love a good logo bag).

But right now and where I currently reside, everyone and their grandma, cousin, aunt and uncle is carrying mono LV. Currently not in a very fashion forward city and lots of the ppl buy and carry mono LV's not because they like the design but simply for status. People I've talked to have said as much.....Each to his/her own.

The great thing other than I just like classic City's and Firsts, is that no one, unless they *know*, knows what bag I'm carrying. I've actually run into ppl here that love the bag and ask what brand, I tell them and they've never heard of it. Understated luxe is underrated.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

edsbgrl said:


> I'm an OG on the fourm but came very late to the B party. Just got really *into* B bags last year.....& bought 3. LOL! I did own 2 others prior but sold them as they just weren't quite right at the time.
> 
> I especially love them now because of all the logo mania (and I do sometimes love a good logo bag).
> 
> But right now and where I currently reside, everyone and their grandma, cousin, aunt and uncle is carrying mono LV. Currently not in a very fashion forward city and lots of the ppl buy and carry mono LV's not because they like the design but simply for status. People I've talked to have said as much.....Each to his/her own.
> 
> The great thing other than I just like classic City's and Firsts, is that no one, unless they *know*, knows what bag I'm carrying. I've actually run into ppl here that love the bag and ask what brand, I tell them and they've never heard of it. *Understated luxe is underrated. *


Yes!  Well, yes to your whole post, really


----------



## Monz1987

edsbgrl said:


> I'm an OG on the fourm but came very late to the B party. Just got really *into* B bags last year.....& bought 3. LOL! I did own 2 others prior but sold them as they just weren't quite right at the time.
> 
> I especially love them now because of all the logo mania (and I do sometimes love a good logo bag).
> 
> But right now and where I currently reside, everyone and their grandma, cousin, aunt and uncle is carrying mono LV. Currently not in a very fashion forward city and lots of the ppl buy and carry mono LV's not because they like the design but simply for status. People I've talked to have said as much.....Each to his/her own.
> 
> The great thing other than I just like classic City's and Firsts, is that no one, unless they *know*, knows what bag I'm carrying. I've actually run into ppl here that love the bag and ask what brand, I tell them and they've never heard of it. Understated luxe is underrated.


You couldntve said it any better!! I love that none of my Bals have a logo. They capture enough attention as they are.   Understated luxury all the way!!!


----------



## smeno89

Nancy in VA said:


> I am wondering if anyone thinks Bals will raise in value again - I have a closet full that I am not using and the sale prices are dismal.


Most likely not..esp if the bag is truly discontinued. The Neo is not the same feel of the original. Typically if a bag is discontinued demand goes down and so will the price. This is because consumers typically go on the designer's website, see the bag they want, and then try and find it used or pre-loved driving up the price for 2nd hand items. If the bag is not listed there it's easily forgotten about by the mainstream so the only ones driving demand will be collectors.

Note: There are some exceptions to the above and are usually collabs or very limited edition items. Murukami LV for example.

That being said I think Balenciaga made a huge mistake. Fashion cycles and the late 90s/early 2000s are back. I remember in 2003 when I was in 8th grade my friend and I bought dupe designer bags at the mall that were all the rage at the time. I still have it to this day at my parents house and it was actually a dupe of the Bal city bag, though I had no idea what it was called back in the day! I truly believe the original city bag could have easily seen a comeback if it was more readily available today based on current fashion trends.

BTW just want to mention, I'm a lot older and wiser now. I do not buy replicas or any of that as they can have an extremely dark side to them. But think the above is a nice story regardless. Hope I don't offend anyone


----------



## weezer

I wish Balenciaga would keep the classic city bags in their repertoire. Preferable in chèvre.

Personally (and I mean no offense to those who love the Neo) I prefer the bag to be slouchy.


I have only 1 Bal bag (City ME with black metalware) which I adore and will keep always


----------



## muchstuff

weezer said:


> I wish Balenciaga would keep the classic city bags in their repertoire. Preferable in chèvre.
> 
> Personally (and I mean no offense to those who love the Neo) I prefer the bag to be slouchy.
> 
> 
> I have only 1 Bal bag (City ME with black metalware) which I adore and will keep always
> View attachment 5062620


Your bag's gorgeous.  I suspect the Neo will slouch in time, just like the City. At least in the larger sizes, some of the small ones won't carry enough weight to slouch IMO.


----------



## Greentea

CeeJay said:


> Could not agree with you more on this @muchstuff !!!  While Hermes, Chanel and Louis Vuitton typically bring in the higher $$$, oftentimes (_upwards to the 90 percentile_) .. you will NOT recoup what you paid (_especially if bought at full retail_)!  When I see these articles stating that buying a Hermes Birkin is an investment, I just shake my head because I know too many people who bought into that nonsense and when they either wanted to, or had to sell their Birkin .. the amount quoted/given to them was a heck of a lot lower than what they expected!!!  I have three Birkins .. one I will never sell as it's my favorite color - Red w/ Gold HW.  However, I have been thinking about selling the 2 others (_Gold JPG w/ Gold HW, Royal Blue w/ Gold HW_) .. but I know that I will get a lot less than what I paid .. and I did not buy at full retail!!


THIS


----------



## mollylope

I really don't think anything can go out of style as long as it is styled the right way. Even crazy trendy colors (helloo neon yellow from 2010s) can look modern w. the proper styling. 

I really think the black balenciaga city is timeless, and is always my first reccomendation to people getting a first designer bag. I also don't really buy new (I do have a LV multi & Prada I bought new), so the amazing prices on cities is perfect for me. Having said that, I think the first looks a bit dated now, but I'm sure it will come back as everything always does.


----------



## ladidalola

Just purchased a small ME city yesterday just because I love the style and I'm afraid of it being discontinued. To me, it's classic, understated luxury with a some rocker chic to spice it up. I have more structured and dressy bags but I don't get much wear out of them, especially during the pandemic. Also, my current clothing choices are mostly athleisure so I think the city pairs well with that.


----------



## sdkitty

not sure whether this Vogue article has been posted before but I like it...unfortunately doesn't ID the various photos but seems like most of them are City bags








						Why the Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Is My First Love
					

More than 15 years after it first hit shelves, this Vogue writer now wants one.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

sdkitty said:


> not sure whether this Vogue article has been posted before but I like it...unfortunately doesn't ID the various photos but seems like most of them are City bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Is My First Love
> 
> 
> More than 15 years after it first hit shelves, this Vogue writer now wants one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


Iconic  Seeing a Bal moto bag always makes my heart flutter a little. I wasn't getting any more for now, but maybe just a blue one?!


----------



## misstrine85

sdkitty said:


> not sure whether this Vogue article has been posted before but I like it...unfortunately doesn't ID the various photos but seems like most of them are City bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Is My First Love
> 
> 
> More than 15 years after it first hit shelves, this Vogue writer now wants one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com


Such a great article. I felt just like the writer until I got my black Velo a few months ago.


----------



## sdkitty

misstrine85 said:


> Such a great article. I felt just like the writer until I got my black Velo a few months ago.


do you love your black velo?


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Iconic  Seeing a Bal moto bag always makes my heart flutter a little. I wasn't getting any more for now, but maybe just a blue one?!


I just have one a black City.....even though the colors are beautiful I'm kinda glad I have black.....neutral and durable and classic
At one time I thought I wanted another City, maybe grey, but not sure now...it's a tad bit small for me


----------



## misstrine85

sdkitty said:


> do you love your black velo?


I love it. It feels like it has always been with me and was always meant to be mine.


----------



## sdkitty

misstrine85 said:


> I love it. It feels like it has always been with me and was always meant to be mine.


do you carry it all the time?


----------



## misstrine85

sdkitty said:


> do you carry it all the time?


I have not gone out much the past two months because of illness, but 9 out of 10 times I have worn it. The 1 out of 10 I have worn a bigger bag more suited for a day out with my toddler.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

sdkitty said:


> I just have one a black City.....even though the colors are beautiful I'm kinda glad I have black.....neutral and durable and classic
> At one time I thought I wanted another City, maybe grey, but not sure now...it's a tad bit small for me


Then you have all you need, the coloured ones are the toppings, so to speak  They are all gorgeous but the black one is numero uno. My first City is a black City, too.

If you find the City too small, have you thought of getting a Work, for ex? Or a Velo?


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Then you have all you need, the coloured ones are the toppings, so to speak  They are all gorgeous but the black one is numero uno. My first City is a black City, too.
> 
> If you find the City too small, have you thought of getting a Work, for ex? Or a Velo?


yes, I've considered other styles but I keep forgetting which it best.  I think velo strap is not my taste.  some of the bags are too large.  some too small.  city is just right proportion-wise but the outside and inside pockets are small.
If I saw something nice here on the PF or at the local consignment store where I found my city, I might get another Bal bag.


----------



## misstrine85

sdkitty said:


> yes, I've considered other styles but I keep forgetting which it best.  I think velo strap is not my taste.  some of the bags are too large.  some too small.  city is just right proportion-wise but the outside and inside pockets are small.
> If I saw something nice here on the PF or at the local consignment store where I found my city, I might get another Bal bag.


I have had my Velo-strap shortened. It is perfect now


----------



## sdkitty

misstrine85 said:


> I have had my Velo-strap shortened. It is perfect now


I like the handles on my City but wish they were long enough to fit comfortably on shoulder.  I prefer to carry it by the handles but when I have used the strap it feels very light.  kinda like a goldilocks thing with all the preferences


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

sdkitty said:


> yes, I've considered other styles but I keep forgetting which it best.  I think velo strap is not my taste.  some of the bags are too large.  some too small.  city is just right proportion-wise but the outside and inside pockets are small.
> If I saw something nice here on the PF or at the local consignment store where I found my city, I might get another Bal bag.


Yep, I love the original strap for the City and I agree the pockets on City:s are too small to keep much in. On the newer ones (I think from 2012/13?) they added two open pockets on the inside but honestly they're not much use to me if your bag isn't full or you have an insert. As soon as the bag is left to slouch things like phones for ex risk falling out of these pockets.

Do you use inserts? I have Samorgas for my bags but there are plenty of other great options. Sturdier or sloppier depending on what look you prefer on your Bal. I prefer to have my things separated in their own compartments and where I can see and find them.


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yep, I love the original strap for the City and I agree the pockets on City:s are too small to keep much in. On the newer ones (I think from 2012/13?) they added two open pockets on the inside but honestly they're not much use to me if your bag isn't full or you have an insert. As soon as the bag is left to slouch things like phones for ex risk falling out of these pockets.
> 
> Do you use inserts? I have Samorgas for my bags but there are plenty of other great options. Sturdier or sloppier depending on what look you prefer on your Bal. I prefer to have my things separated in their own compartments and where I can see and find them.


my bags all have outside pockets so I've never used inserts


----------



## dangerouscurves

Seriously, many people don't care about whether a bag is out of trend or not. I'm one of those people who think those who follow trends religiously are silly. Bal City bag will always be a classic bag. Hold on to yours and it will come back. By the way I hate Gvaselia's Bal bags.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Seriously, many people don't care about whether a bag is out of trend or not. I'm one of those people who think those who follow trends religiously are silly. Bal City bag will always be a classic bag. Hold on to yours and it will come back. By the way I hate Gvaselia's Bal bags.


as far as I'm concerned they never went off trend


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> as far as I'm concerned they never went off trend


For me the same. It's those bloggers and instagrammers who try to make fetch happen who think Bal bags is out of style. I'm still carrying mines.


----------



## amstevens714

I love my cities ‍♀️ I’m not sure that the value is super high in resale though. Cities go on sale a lot and they have the outlets. I really love my balenciaga bags though and find myself carrying them more than my LV bags lately


----------



## amstevens714

ladidalola said:


> Just purchased a small ME city yesterday just because I love the style and I'm afraid of it being discontinued. To me, it's classic, understated luxury with a some rocker chic to spice it up. I have more structured and dressy bags but I don't get much wear out of them, especially during the pandemic. Also, my current clothing choices are mostly athleisure so I think the city pairs well with that.
> View attachment 5078247



this! The metallic edge is my favorite. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I've actually checked some pre-loved websites for Bal Cities and it seems that their prices are higher than before.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This bag my dear, will never get out of style, doesn't matter what those paid/gifted 'influencers' say. This bag was a rebel then and is still a rebel now


----------



## samfalstaff

dangerouscurves said:


> This bag my dear, will never get out of style, doesn't matter what those paid/gifted 'influencers' say. This bag was a rebel then and is still a rebel now
> View attachment 5084131


Well said!


----------



## CeeJay

Well .. I've been noticing that the prices (even from the Japanese resellers) seem to be going up .. which is a good thing given how low they had gone!  Then again, you get something truly *IDIOTIC* like this .. seriously?!?!?!?!


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> Well .. I've been noticing that the prices (even from the Japanese resellers) seem to be going up .. which is a good thing given how low they had gone!  Then again, you get something truly *IDIOTIC* like this .. seriously?!?!?!?!
> 
> View attachment 5091673


I know, the bags coming out of Japan are being prices ridiculously high. Not just Bal, BV as well.


----------



## lemondln

Seems like medium/large bags are back in style lol


----------



## IntheOcean

lemondln said:


> Seems like medium/large bags are back in style lol


I sure hope so! 
Personally, tiny shoulder bags just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## choco-yummy

I think city bag style is classic, thus it'd never get to the top (those classic bags that can be on top in term or turnover value probably are only hermes K/B or Chanel classic flap, even CC 2.55 are not there). But it maybe an advantage, your bag is more unique and you don't see them on every 2nd person on the street . Today the brands are trying to sell their new pieces, and ppl will mostly see influencers carrying newly launched pieces hence the 'trend'. The price may go up a bit due to the popularity of the brand nowadays but new pieces lose quite a lot of their price on a 2nd hand market still.
I don't like to think of buying a luxury piece as an investment, I buy bags for 2 reasons, everyday bags for differnt needs (work, travel etc..) and those that warm my collector's heart . Balenciaga city bags fall into both category lol, though I have to admit I don't use them much on an everyday basis anymore.
While the preowned market price may not please resellers, I'm super happy to find pieces at 1/5-1/10 of the current new ones from store (which I don't actually ever like ).


----------



## CeeJay

amstevens714 said:


> I love my cities ‍♀ I’m not sure that the value is super high in resale though. Cities go on sale a lot and they have the outlets. I really love my balenciaga bags though and find myself carrying them more than my LV bags lately





dangerouscurves said:


> I've actually checked some pre-loved websites for Bal Cities and it seems that their prices are higher than before.



For sure, the prices of pre-loved Cities have gone up .. which is great when you want to sell your bag.  Is it like selling a Chanel or Hermes bag?!?! .. heck no, but at least it's a little bit better!

Balenciaga is pretty much MY BRAND .. I've loved it since the original 2001 3 Flat Brass First (I have 3 of them), and while I do have my Birkins and old Classic Chanel Jumbo bags, they definitely don't see the light of day like my Balenciaga bags!  Bottom line, having very bad osteoarthritis (and a bad car accident when still living in Boston), I simply cannot carry heavy bags and I really don't like having to hand-carry a bag.  The weight of the Balenciaga bags have always been a MAJOR PLUS for me, and even when I was traveling to the Continent (rather frequently when working in Boston), I would use my Weekender bag and put a City or Flat Brass First bag into it (such that I could use the City every day after the travel day) and the weight was still doable!  I actually found a cross-body strap for my Weekender ('05 Black 'Z' Tag), such that I could carry it crossbody on the Travel days.  

I still have quite a few bags .. below is a picture of my Bal-a-Palooza Closet and in addition to the bags hung on the hangers, there are quite a few in their Dust Bags on the bottom of the closet.  Yes, I will be selling some .. mostly the newer Agneau bags because I have always preferred the Chevre leather .. plus, some of the colors simply do not fit my wardrobe now.


----------



## Norm.Core

CeeJay said:


> I still have quite a few bags ..
> 
> View attachment 5258437



A few bags?! It’s raining Bals in your closet! ❤️

This is one of my favourite Bal collection pics here in tPF. You are the ultimate Bal-gal Ceejay!


----------



## Jujube

Well, judging by this article...we're back in business, folks!









						The Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Is Officially Back
					

It was everywhere at New York Fashion Week.




					www.vogue.com
				




"Since I first wrote about my obsession with the Balenciaga Motorcycle bag two years ago, I’ve been hoping, wishing, praying to see the ’00s It bag come back in a big way. The easy-to-wear, logoless bag has a relaxed structure that can not only withstand scuffs but is made to endure and look great with them. Everyone had it when it was released in 2001 during Nicolas Ghesquière’s tenure at the house. Former reality television star Nicole Richie had every candy-colored iteration, and the freakishly elegant French editor Emmanuelle Alt was often spotted clutching her black one. And now it’s back."


----------



## Norm.Core

It’s good that it’s back but it’s also kinda bad that it’s back. 

I really like that I carry my Bals but not readily see the older moto version out in the wild. We’ll see if this gets traction or if it’s strictly carried by peeps who were always into the brand/design. I don’t know if there will be a real revival with logomania still very strong. Most Bal bags I see out there are Denma’s Bals.


----------



## louisandlattes

I’ve seen SO many more City bags recently— both in the artsier districts of DC and in NYC. This, combined with their increased resale prices and the resurgence of early 2000s trends, makes me think they’re going to make a comeback soon!

I’ve been casually shopping for a vintage City after selling my Work bag a few years ago, and I finally took the plunge this week in the hopes of beating further price increases. Can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Kinda darn.  I use my small city as a more understated bag, when I don't LV screaming from every inch of my purse.  I love my speedys - don't get me wrong.  But the small city is a throw around kinda bag that I use without worry.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Does that mean the Bal messenger bags are coming back too?  I have hoarded 3 really big slung over the body ones that I still love.


----------



## Conni618

Jujube said:


> Well, judging by this article...we're back in business, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Is Officially Back
> 
> 
> It was everywhere at New York Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Since I first wrote about my obsession with the Balenciaga Motorcycle bag two years ago, I’ve been hoping, wishing, praying to see the ’00s It bag come back in a big way. The easy-to-wear, logoless bag has a relaxed structure that can not only withstand scuffs but is made to endure and look great with them. Everyone had it when it was released in 2001 during Nicolas Ghesquière’s tenure at the house. Former reality television star Nicole Richie had every candy-colored iteration, and the freakishly elegant French editor Emmanuelle Alt was often spotted clutching her black one. And now it’s back."


Enjoyed reading this article!  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## CeeJay

Jujube said:


> Well, judging by this article...we're back in business, folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Balenciaga Motorcycle Bag Is Officially Back
> 
> 
> It was everywhere at New York Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Since I first wrote about my obsession with the Balenciaga Motorcycle bag two years ago, I’ve been hoping, wishing, praying to see the ’00s It bag come back in a big way. The easy-to-wear, logoless bag has a relaxed structure that can not only withstand scuffs but is made to endure and look great with them. Everyone had it when it was released in 2001 during Nicolas Ghesquière’s tenure at the house. Former reality television star Nicole Richie had every candy-colored iteration, and the freakishly elegant French editor Emmanuelle Alt was often spotted clutching her black one. And now it’s back."


What they DON'T say in this article, is that if you want one of the "Motorcycle" bags, it will have to be pre-owned .. because the house of Balenciaga & Demna has made it very clear, that the "Neo-Classic" bag is the replacement for the Motorcycle style and that the older version is no longer being made. Many of the pictures seem to show the Flat Brass First Models (which I do love), which are even harder to get (unfortunately)!


----------



## louisandlattes

CeeJay said:


> What they DON'T say in this article, is that if you want one of the "Motorcycle" bags, it will have to be pre-owned .. because the house of Balenciaga & Demna has made it very clear, that the "Neo-Classic" bag is the replacement for the Motorcycle style and that the older version is no longer being made. Many of the pictures seem to show the Flat Brass First Models (which I do love), which are even harder to get (unfortunately)!


I have noticed recently that major fashion houses have been reviving/reintroducing previous designs with great success (Gucci’s Jackie and Diana bags, Louis Vuitton’s redesign of the Noe, etc.). I would love for Balenciaga to follow suit and return the original motorcycle bags to shelves!


----------



## Norm.Core

I was at Balenciaga Sydney recently and was carrying my 03 PH Black City. One of the fun SAs there who is 23 complimented it and told me his mom also had the old moto-bags.   

He did say the old-school Bals are having a resurgence but I think it’s full-steam ahead for Denma’s babies... Neo, Hourglass and Le Cagole. I didn’t really see any mini-Cities on the shop floor and they’re all about the Neo version. Denma has moved onwards and upwards and I would be surprised if we see the motorcycle bags offered again. (It may happen when he’s no longer at the helm and there’s another head designer for the brand...)


----------



## CeeJay

louisandlattes said:


> I have noticed recently that major fashion houses have been reviving/reintroducing previous designs with great success (Gucci’s Jackie and Diana bags, Louis Vuitton’s redesign of the Noe, etc.). I would love for Balenciaga to follow suit and return the original motorcycle bags to shelves!


SAME here!!! .. but Demna seems to have fought the 'old' styles tooth & nail, so the Parent Company (and Investors) would have to convince him to do something like this.  My concern; however, is that they will not use Chevre leather and that they will not put the truly "original" designs back on the bag - for instance:  mirror with the back pocket, provide additional tassels, etc.  I have said for some time (just kind of wondering), if the removal of the City style was deliberate in such that they could then do a .. let's say "20-Year Retrospective" and then charge BIG-BUCKS for the items?!?! .. we'll see!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

_Vogue_ has been all over Bal bags lately. Here's a piece published today talking about their popularity at fashion events recently: Why I Fell in Love with Retro 'It' Bags This Year

"One of the bags I’ve fanned over the most is the Balenciaga Motorcycle bag (or the City bag), which was most popular in the early ’00s. While I have been heralding its comeback since 2019, it was fully embraced by industry people this past Fashion Week. Writer Taylore Scarabelli opted for a worn black iteration; stylist Marc Eram carried a tropical turquoise one on his arm; photographer Aidan Doyle slung a large black version across her body, stuffed with camera equipment; and fashion editor Nikki Ogunnaike was a beacon to street style photographers with a cherry red version. Its comeback is red hot."


----------



## A2wonbaby

I just bought my first balenciaga and it’s on its way from fashionphile. During it’s heyday I wasn’t willing to make the investment, but always liked them and would almost purchase. I’m so appalled by the cost of bags these days that I started looking at old styles that still appealed to me. The smaller bags seem more current. I got a 2006 First. After seeing the mini city seem to come back, I thought the prices might start to go up. Also quality leather is always nice to me. I’m in my forties and I feel it would be a nice bag for my daughter to use later bc it’s iconic.


----------



## strawberrylime

I’ve definitely seen plenty of Insta influencers with what looks like preowned City and First bags from the 00s. I think the revival is catching on for sure, although still seems more niche than other famous 00s bags that have made a return to popularity.


----------



## fettfleck

The Velo (is it the Velo?) also showed its face in the new Netflix series Inventing Anna!
Reminded me to use my Balenciagas more again!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I hope there is a revival. I was shocked to see this at Nordstrom.


----------



## louisandlattes

Not sure if this is any indicator, but I recently saw a Balenciaga City on The Real Housewives of New Jersey! It’s definitely not Vogue but it made my City-loving heart happy to see one in the “wild”..


----------



## chowlover2

Anna in Inventing Anna carries a black Bal towards the end of the series.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Wow , this one could tempt me !


----------



## BleuSaphir

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow , this one could tempt me !
> 
> View attachment 5335049


The grey one and the fluorescent yellow croc embossed catch my eyes.


----------



## bambiraptor

I think the motorcycle bags are timeless at least for my style (I dress a little more on the alt side and I have a bunch of tattoos). They're pretty much captured my heart and my collection has stuck around a lot longer than my LVs


----------



## beauxgoris

They're back - not that it matters to me as I've worn them consistently for almost 20 years - but the resale prices on collectable ones are just below original retail now.


----------



## ckim722

Definitely a 2000s resurgence. Need to resolve to wear mine this summer


----------



## Norm.Core

The resurgence is upon us. But full disclosure, I’ve never stopped carrying them since 2004 when I got my black First. ❤️


----------



## WizmoB

I first saw the Balenciaga city when I was probably in my early 20s and would never have been able to afford one but I loved them. I have always loved bags with a bit of an edge like these; anything with studs or chunky hardware is right up my street. I never dreamt I would ever own one though. Fast-forward to this past year and I now own 5 Bal bags. 

My preference is for crossbody so I favour the Velo for the strap. I have now bought 4 preowned Velos in various colours and hardware and I am always on the hunt for more. I also got a Part Time too in black with silver G21 hardware.

So I’m in favour of these moto bags being out of style as then I can afford to keep adding to my collection. Having said that, it is great to see them getting the recognition they deserve again.


----------

